# What does your name mean?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've always loved names and their meanings 

My name is Orla - Its Irish and means Golden Princess or Golden Lady.
ór is the Irish for gold


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kerry is Irish, too. {Of course} I believe it means black haired. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Erin means Ireland.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I was going to say Susan means...nothing. :blink: I have no idea just know it was a very popular name, back in the day. 1940's,50's. So then I googled and found this:
_The name Susan is believed to have been first used in 2000 B.C., according to the entry in Wikipedia it is originally from the Middle Egyptian "sšn" (lotus flower). They go on to say that "the Hebrew root for the name for the lily, שושן is derived from the root שוש or ששנ , meaning to be joyful, bright, or cheerful, which the basis for the word and name ששון Sasson, meaning joy."
So I think I was named Susan for the Hebrew meaning the plant lily, which is very funny because my mom's name was Lilly. I live the "meaning joy" part._


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

KAG said:


> Kerry is Irish, too. {Of course} I believe it means black haired.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Kerry is also a place in Ireland - I go there every Summer 



Hunter's Mom said:


> Erin means Ireland.


Cool! Ireland in Irish is Éirinn(pronounced Erin) or Éire (Air-ah)
I love your name! 



Snowbody said:


> Well I was going to say Susan means...nothing. :blink: I have no idea just know it was a very popular name, back in the day. 1940's,50's. So then I googled and found this:
> _The name Susan is believed to have been first used in 2000 B.C., according to the entry in Wikipedia it is originally from the Middle Egyptian "sšn" (lotus flower). They go on to say that "the Hebrew root for the name for the lily, שושן is derived from the root שוש or ששנ , meaning to be joyful, bright, or cheerful, which the basis for the word and name ששון Sasson, meaning joy."
> So I think I was named Susan for the Hebrew meaning the plant lily, which is very funny because my mom's name was Lilly. I live the "meaning joy" part._


_

Thats a lovely meaning!_


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal is pretty much self explanatory. In English, the name Crystal means- A jewel name from the English word crystal, referring to crystal glass, based on the Greek krustallos meaning ice. Also a variant of Christiana, meaning Follower of Christ.. Other origins for the name Crystal include - English, Latin-American, Scottish.

Zoe means life or full of life. That sums up my Zoe perfectly. :heart:

Callie in English, means- Lark. Hmmmmm....maybe that's why she's such a mouthy girl? In Gaelic it means 'from the forest.' In Greek, the name Callie means- beautiful. I think that's the meaning I'll take for my Callie. :tender:

What I find really interesting was the meaning for Jett. I never once looked it up thinking it wasn't really a name. But I'll be darned if it doesn't mean 'a jet black gem'. So I guess Jett and I were destined for each other. A clear jewel and a black gem. :wub: Even though he's white, I will say he has jet black points. :innocent:

eta: I just looked up Jett's name on his adoption papers. He was listed as Neil. When I looked that up, it means Champion. Yep, that's my boy!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine is Karen and means PURE.

Originally Greek though....

But I am Italian!

Hahaha....Pure in all languages!

I better get practicing! LOL :blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Crystal - good idea on the dog names! 

Milo means Soldier.

Amber means Precious Stone

Roxy means Dawn


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Kathleen ...Irish, English, I really don't know if there is a meaning ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog's names too...I picked a real winner. :smilie_tischkante: Tyler: means "TILER OF ROOFS." :blink::smrofl::smrofl: Isn't that poetic? Maybe I should have left his breeder's name, Elvis, because I just saw that means "sage" or also like Crystal's names that are mineral related: "*rock* star who ate too much." (Sorry to any Elvis fans). "Here Elvis!" :woohoo2:Nope, he's a Tyler even though his name is so mundane.:huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Kathleen ...Irish, English, I really don't know if there is a meaning ..


Kathleen means little darling. :wub: It's also a variant of Katherine (Greek) meaning pure.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Marsha - From the God Mars.







Does that mean I'm out of this world? 

It sure beats what my mother wanted to name me...Zipporah :w00t: which means female bird. Can you imagine having to go through life with the moniker Zipporah!!??


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Dog's names too...I picked a real winner. :smilie_tischkante: Tyler: means "TILER OF ROOFS." :blink::smrofl::smrofl: Isn't that poetic? Maybe I should have left his breeder's name, Elvis, because I just saw that means "sage" or also like Crystal's names that are mineral related: "*rock* star who ate too much." (Sorry to any Elvis fans). "Here Elvis!" :woohoo2:Nope, he's a Tyler even though his name is so mundane.:huh:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Rock star who ate too much :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i have no idea what my name means Paula
or Matilda


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> i have no idea what my name means Paula
> or Matilda


Paula means small

Matilda means Battle Strength


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Marsha - From the God Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marsha - I have one word for the name you almost had...OY!! My mom had a cousin Zipporah. I think she spelled it differently but not an attractive moniker at all. In fact, I'd rather the name Moniker (that's Monica in Brooklynese:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley So happy you're a Marsha - that's my best friend's name, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikita (Nikki) means: Victory
Keiko means: Adored Child


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kathleen means little darling. :wub: It's also a variant of Katherine (Greek) meaning pure.


 

Thanks I never knew that..Plus I'm Italian to boot..:chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter: "one who hunts" . . . . no wonder you and the "Tyler" are friends.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In English -- Lynn means waterfall. In Spanish, it is derived from Linda and means pretty.

Lacie in Greek means cheerful. Tilly mean warrior. Secret, however, is a "secret". LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW -- I once had a boss that was born in Indonesia and had a very difficult first name for us Americans. When he came to the U.S. to go to college, his now wife told him he had to Americanize his first name.

She gave him a chose of "Zach" or "Shamus". LOL (He chose ZACH).


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Miki means flower stalk in Japanese and Bogie means bow strength in French.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My name Debra is the American form of Deborah which is Hebrew and means Bee.

Chloe: The Greek name Chloe means - blooming, verdant. Mythology: another name for Demeter, the goddess of agriculture


Riley is Irish and means Valiant.

Noelle is French. The French name Noelle means - Feminized form of Noel, which means "Christmas."

Reese is Welsh. The Welsh name Reese means - a form of Rhys. The Welsh name Rhys means - Welsh form of Reece. Among well-known people with this name is the actor Rhys Williams


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

My name has 2 parts Sri & Priya. Priya in Sanskrit means lover or loved one. Sri means wealth, auspiciousness, goodness. So Sri Priya means lover of all goodness 

Priya


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great thread this is. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Nicholas (victory of people)

Emily (to strive or excel)

Barron (noble man)

Lucy (light)

Alexandria (defender of mankind)

Richard (PITA):blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Weird, I looked up Edith and came up with rich, happy and warfare. I dunno.

Aolani means heavenly cloud - that was easy.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Crystal is pretty much self explanatory. In English, the name Crystal means- A jewel name from the English word crystal, referring to crystal glass, based on the Greek krustallos meaning ice. Also a variant of Christiana, meaning Follower of Christ.. Other origins for the name Crystal include - English, Latin-American, Scottish.
> 
> Zoe means life or full of life. That sums up my Zoe perfectly. :heart:
> 
> ...


 
No way! Jett as a Neil - I mean he can pull of any name but I think Jett suits him just fine and he's still a champion in my eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Nicholas (victory of people)
> 
> Emily (to strive or excel)
> 
> ...




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think Richard means wonderful husband and lover of fluffs. In fact, I'm sure of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, this is terrible. LOL. I looked up the meaning of Crisse, whom was named by the HSNY and made me promise I would keep her name. Here it is:
Quebecois swear word, derived from Christ. 

Darla is English and means dear one.

Fallon is Gaelic and means Grandchild of the ruler.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

nice thread!
my name *Florence* _\f-loren-__ce, __fl(o)-re-__nce\_ is pronounced _FLOR-ens_. It is of Latin origin, and the meaning of Florence is "flowering, in bloom". :Flowers 2:


----------

